
Reddit User Captured a Tornado on Our Sun from His Backyard - hongzi
https://www.reddit.com/r/Astronomy/comments/earmsv/i_captured_a_tornado_on_the_sun_from_my_backyard/
======
silverreads
The first comment was unsubstantial and I looked for a [-] to hide it and
children.... no such thing was available. Really makes me happy that hacker
news has kept its simple and functional interface as a priority.

~~~
MrEldritch
[https://imgur.com/a/jvEzT7l](https://imgur.com/a/jvEzT7l)

~~~
silverreads
haha! Thanks!

